# Stanley No 3 Plane



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

These little beauties cost a bundle even in terrible condition. I think I have every one of them that are for sale on my watch list on ebay.

I only bid on those under 20.00 and so far I haven't won a single bid. How much should you pay for one of these?

I want to recondition them.

What's a good price?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

A little gloat here. I found one in very good condition at a shop. Paid $15.00 and RAN out the door. A little clean up and sharpening. Little feller is a real keeper.
Bill


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

On ebay, I see two #3s in apparently real good shape for delivered prices less than $55. Me, I'd take one of those and just tune it.

$45.34

$51.74

If I was desperate to do more work than that, I'd buff 'em up to be prettier.

But I'd rather use the hours building projects than renovating tools. And hours are more rare than $30.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've seen them at local antique stores for 25-30.00 and not in need of a lot of cleaning.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Seems that i wound up with it's relatives; a union #3c









A bit rusty when I paid $5 for it









And a Stanley Defiance #3









It's sitting there in front of it's BIG Brother. Just had a restore on it, I inherited the plane.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sold #3s on ebay

$15.50

$19.90

$13.02

Fulton $9.95 no bid

And lots more under $20

Just be patient.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with Don, Be patient. I have several Stanley #3 planes that I got off ebay and I didn't pay more then 30 for any of them.

I would just keep an eye on them and sooner or later you will be able to win one at a lower price.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I might snag a #3 some day for the wife. They are too small for my hands.


----------



## mupperm (Apr 28, 2012)

ill be looking at the Antique mall for a 605 tomorrow, if i see a bailey #3 i may pick it up!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're wise to keep the cost down Russell, patience grasshopper.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I can buy a decent one from Ebay for 35. I have less than an hour to decide. I have several that I'm watching on Ebay now. It will be several days before I know anything.

I did score a Bailey No6 in real good shape for 21.00 just a while ago.


----------

